# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  Kollektiver Schwächeanfall in Textilfabriken

## schiene

12.04.2011/Phnom Penh
Nach Schwächeanfällen von rund 800 Arbeitern bei zwei Textilfirmen in Kambodscha haben die Behörden Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Am Samstagabend und am Sonntag hätten die Arbeiter in zwei Fabriken über plötzliche Übelkeit und Benommenheit geklagt, berichteten Arbeitnehmervertreter. Eines der beiden Unternehmen beliefert den deutschen Sportartikelhersteller Puma.

"Es könnte sein, dass die Arbeiter übermüdet waren. Wir werden uns auch die Arbeitsbedingungen und die Belüftung ansehen", sagte der Polizeichef der Hauptstadt Phnom Penh zu Reuters. Das Arbeitsministerium sei ebenfalls in die
Ermittlungen bei den Zulieferern Universal Apparel und Huey Chuen eingeschaltet.

Eine Puma-Sprecherin in Deutschland erklärte, das Unternehmen habe eigene Untersuchungen zu dem Vorfall und seinen Ursachen eingeleitet. In der Fabrik des Puma-Zulieferers seien 101 Personen krank geworden. Ein Vertreter einer örtlichen Sozialorganisation bezifferte die Anzahl der dort betroffenen Personen dagegen auf rund 300. Die unterschiedlichen Angaben sind ihm zufolge darauf zurückzuführen, dass viele kranke Arbeiter statt ins Krankenhaus nach Hause gegangen sind.
Die Bekleidungsindustrie ist in Kambodscha der drittwichtigste Wirtschaftszweig nach Landwirtschaft und Tourismus. Viele westliche Branchengrößen wie Nike,Gap und Inditex lassen Artikel in dem Land fertigen. Der Monatslohn der Arbeiter in vielen Zulieferfabriken liegt bei rund 42 Euro.
Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unt...0.html#ref=rss

----------


## Bagsida

Das sind ja Gehälter wie bei den Fabriken die in Bangladesh für KiK herstellen, worüber gerade in DWTV ein Bericht gezeigt wird.

----------


## schiene

> Das sind ja Gehälter wie bei den Fabriken die in Bangladesh für KiK herstellen, worüber gerade in DWTV ein Bericht gezeigt wird.


wenn man sich überlegt zu welchen Preisen dann die Artikel hier verkauft werden muss die Gewinnspanne schon sehr hoch sein für Puma und Co.

----------

